# 2011 Redfish Regatta Trash Talking Champ!



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

After reviewing all the posts it has been decided that the winner of the 2011 Redfish Regatta Trash Talking Champion is...

Wait for it...

k
k
k
k
k
k

k
k
k

k
k
k

k
k
k
k

k
k
k
k
k

k

jim t!!!!

HOORAY!!! He deserved it. Those contenders were merely pretenders, plus only ONE other pretender has ever even caught a Redfish, and he probably won't be here for next years contest.

SO, by POPULAR demand,...

jim t wins!!!


jim t


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> After reviewing all the posts it has been decided that the winner of the 2011 Redfish Regatta Trash Talking Champion is...
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> ...


Oh i will be here for next years....im gonna secure a ride now so i wont worry about you scabs next year....dont worry jim ill show you how to catch a few before i go so you can "practice" for next years goose egg


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jim t said:


> After reviewing all the posts it has been decided that the winner of the 2011 Redfish Regatta Trash Talking Champion is...
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> ...


 





HEY Jim!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,, You Do Realize the SMACK TALKING part is over Huh????............................................ You need to get out there and Hustle some more Votes..............

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/trash-talking-champ-2011-a-82931/index3/


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

gotta give the devil his due:yes:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Dan......are you a surfer??



..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Hey Dan......are you a surfer??
> 
> 
> 
> ..


No, but he's certainly a drinker...

:thumbup::drink::thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

No Bill,no surfin for me. I prefer to be the predator not the prey. How you man? And Jim I am a professional! Most normal livers can not withstand that kind of punishment. :thumbup: Lets not gloss over this whole self appointed trash champion thing. WTF over!


----------

